# Headline about Farangs



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

อุบัติเหตุสยอง ที่นครปฐม รถมอไซค์ชน ปีิกอัพ ฝรั่งเกลื่อนถนน
เกิดอุบัติเหตุ รถมอไซค์ 10 กว่าคัน ่ขับย้อนศร ชนกับ ปิกอัพที่ขนฝรั่ง มาเต็มคัน
ชนกันพังยับ ฝรั่งเกลือนถนน ตาย 3 ฝรั่งไม่ตาย แต่ ช้ำ 

Horrific Crash in Nakhornpatom, Pickup Hit Motorcycles , Farangs Strewn on Road

This accident involved more than 10 motorcycles running against the traffic that got hit by a pickup truck packed with farangs. The damage was severe. There were 3 deaths but the farangs only got bruised.

The headline startled me but when I read on further the farangs turned out to be guavas. (Sigh) The writer got me good.

Mrs. S


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

hahahaha you got me too until the last paragraph.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry about the deaths, but as for the merely bruised 'white men'


----------

